# settings off store security alarm



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2022)

Recently i have been setting off sainsburys store alarms as i go in and out !, no other places which is odd .i can only think its my collar bone plating as i have read some people do set off alarms with implants but its odd that it just one store


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Oct 2022)

Plating, implants and similar shouldn't set off store alarms, the detection gates are a type of proximity based RFID, which only work when an active tag gets closer to one gate than the established and existing distance between the two gates. They're not metal detectors otherwise they'd go off constantly when people come in and out with trolleys, car keys etc. The most likely explanation is that there has coincidentally been a tag nearby when you've gone through. (The tag does not necessarily need to be between the gates to cause an alarm). It could also be that there's still an active tag on you somewhere and you've not realised. The tags can of course be those big whacking plastic ones but they can also simply be a sticker with a thin circuit embedded. Check your clothing and coat labels for something hidden.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2022)

definitely no tags , clothes are old and no one walking through the door at the same time


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

Similar problems years ago when I'd four rods on one leg, holding it in position.
Always Wilkinson's for me. Once with a new manager, convinced I'd taken something. "The alarm doesn't go off on it's own!" Security guard who was aware of it not being the first time, was bent over the nearest checkout laughing, as he tried to explain.

Try Curry's and see if you have a similar issue.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2022)

You've been chipped with the latest VAX !


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Oct 2022)

It always makes me laugh when people do that baffled 360 degree rotation when the exit alarm goes off... seeking someone to grant them permission to leave.

If the alarm goes off when i leave a store i just ignore it and carry on my way.


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Oct 2022)

Decathlon used to use sewn in security tag that needed cutting out. I thought the voodoo tills disabled the latest tags but perhaps not always?


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2022)

I knew a well known a political journalist now sadly dead. He was the one who ambushed M. Thatcher for an interview by hiding in a cupboard until her minders had gone. She was so impressed he got the only interview.
To get to the point they were always amused by the Tory matrons who kept setting off the alarms when going into the conference hall.
It transpired it was the steel bracing in their corsets to blame.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Oct 2022)

I don't have any implants (as far as I am aware) and up until about 10 years ago I would very regularly set off the alarms at multiple stores. Dixons (multiple branches) was an absolute banker, every single time it would go off. Other shops seemed to be more of a problem in summer, especially Sainsbury's. The problem just faded away and I cannot think of the last time it happened to me. With the hundreds of times it happened I think I only got stopped a couple of times.


----------

